# DPS Trooper Down...11-21-1976



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I remember this very well as I was in Junction deer hunting when it happened. I can't remember the name of the man who shot the murderer but I do know that he received some type of award as he should have.

In case you can't read the image, this is what is said.

Patrolman Sammy Charles Long 
*Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
Texas*
End of Watch: Sunday, November 21, 1976

Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 18 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, November 21, 1976
*Weapon Used*: Officer's handgun
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed by citizen

Patrolman Sammy Long was shot and killed after making a traffic stop on a driver for a traffic violation on I-10 in Van Horn, Texas.

The suspect, who was AWOL from the US Navy, opened fire with a .32 caliber handgun as Patrolman Long approached the vehicle, knocking him to the ground. The suspect then took Patrolman Long's service weapon and shot him in the back six times as he lay on the ground.

A citizen, who was an avid deer hunter returning from a hunting trip, was stopped in a rest stop 150 yards from the traffic stop and witnessed the shooting. The man immediately retrieved his hunting rifle and shot the suspect at a range of 150 yards, killing him.

Patrolman Long had served with the Texas Highway Patrol for 18 years and was stationed at McCamey. He was survived by his wife and son.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Sad!!!!*

Great job on the deer hunters part!!! Should have skinned em' afterwards!


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Sad thing is if that happened today, I bet the deer hunter would face charges...


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I remember it well..... .243 and the Hunter had his daughter with him, they protected his Identity..and No billed him...

Bravo Zulu....


----------



## Droptine (Dec 9, 2004)

He was given an engraved and gold plated 1911 for his actions by the Troopers Association. He is a hero in my book and I don't even know his name.

Droptine


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

I dont beleive anyone today would be charged. He would have to face a grandjury, just like anyone else, but that would be all. What he did was great, and I hope anyone seeing a police officer in that situation would help, if they can. To many people today just look the other way in situations.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

bg said:


> Sad thing is if that happened today, I bet the deer hunter would face charges...


It is legal to kill someone if you have just witnessed him kill someone else, and he is in the process of fleeing the scene.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

2 of my cousins are current DPS officers and I pray that never happens to them. I have a tremendous amount of respect for them for what they do, the training they went through and the little pay they get. But they absolutely love it and that is all that really counts.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

More on the subject from the NRA Archives.

*An unidentified NRA member* became famous throughout Texas as "The Hunter" when he and his son heard a distress call on their CB radio. Two college coeds saw a Waco man shoot Sammy Long, a Texas Department of Public Safety officer, and called for help. The hunter arrived on the scene too late to save Long`s life, but killed the thug with a 6mm rifle. Upton County District Atty. Aubrey Edwards said the coeds and the hunter requested their names not be made public and said the hunter "deserved a medal" for his action.
(_The Times_, San Angelo, TX)(AR 2/77)


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

As a Detective with Montgomery County SO and assigned to investigate officer involved shootings, homicides, rapes, robberies and any other crime committed against the peace and dignity of The State of Texas I can tell you, If this happened today the "Hunter" would still be hailed as a hero in every portion of my report and testimony posible. If more people would stop and help others with just minor problems this world would be much different. The State of Texas is a wonderful place to live where you still have the right to protect yourself and others when the creeps and vermin of the earth come a callin!!
Remember this story if you never heard it before because as outdoorsmen we are more likely to find ourselves in such positions to be armed and able to interact when others, less prepared, can only watch and leave without acting.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

*Remember well*

My Dad was a DPS Trooper back then, every Trooper in this Sgt. area pitched in and also bought the Hunter a *new Rifle and scope*!


----------



## hogbuster (Feb 21, 2005)

I remember it all too well. I knew Officer Sammy Long personaly. He was as fine a person as you ever knew. It was a very sad day to anyone that knew him.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

The scun that shot the Trooper got what was coming to him !An eye for an eye, I am just glad the public taxpayers didn't have to pay for him in prison for a bunch of years. Kudos for he individual that took action and became a Unknown Hero, nobody
knows what he would have done next. HATS OFF FOR STEPPING UP AND DOING WHAT NEEDED TO BE DONE


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

That is a sad story for everyone involved, I was only 1 at the time. A little bit closer to home for me, DPS Officer Randall Vetter was shot just off of IH35 several years ago. A friend of mine is his brother in law, he was shot and killed by an old geezer who was hell bent on not wearing his seat belt. 

My best friend is a cop in Corpus. These guys are heroes to me, they go out, risk their lives to protect us from the scum of the earth and they do not get paid enough for putting their lives on the line everyday.

To those who went to a better place, R.I.P., to those still protecting us, may the Lord watch over your shoulder every minute of every day.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

*Curious?*

Wow!!! This one really has me curious as to what sparked this post. I grew up in McCamey and my parents worked with Sammy Long's widow for over 25 years in the McCamey schools. I heard this story from the time I was a young kid (27 now.) Kind of weird for me seeing this on here. Kind of cool.

Kelsey


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

01 Aggie...you ever find yourself working along and all of a sudden, "bam!" a memory flashes in your brain and you have to sit and pick it out. Then you discover that it's a memory from 30 years ago but you can't remember names so you go to the internet to see if you can find some information about that 30 year old memory.

Well, that's what sparked this post...I had a brain fart and instead of letting it vaporize into the atmosphere I did some looking for information and got some names and dates. 

TH


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.cfpa1.com/armed_citizens.htm

Here is a link of a bunch of similar stories...... makes you feel good.


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

Rember it well i was with GPD, my dad and i were leaving for our lease in rocksprings thang god justice was served by a good citizen. God bless all of our fallen brothers!


----------

